# Welcome to Fashion Talk Forum! [Read Here First]



## Maja (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hello MUTers!*

This is where you can talk about anything and everything related to fashion and style.

Need some style tips or fashion advice? You spotted the latest trend you just fell in love with and want to share and discuss? Want something, but don't know where to look for it? Contemplating on buying a certain dress, a pair of shoes?

This is a forum to post all those things and many more!

Don't forget to check the sub-forums!

Enjoy our Fashion forum!

Looking forward to reading your posts and talking fashion with you! 

Tip: Since a lot of things have already been discussed, please try using the search button first, you might find the answer to your answer much faster than posting the question again. Here are some tips on how to use the Search button effectively. And please don't hesitate to bump any old threads or opening new ones.

And if any




pop up, PM me or any other mod. We're here to help!

*Thank You*

-MUT Staff


----------

